# Gentoo auf einem alten T20

## semi

Hallo,

ich habe gestern versucht Gentoo von der LiveCD (2007.0) auf einem T20 zu installieren.

Sämtliche Hardware wird erkannt, nur nicht die Netzwerkkarte (Intel Ethernet Pro 100,

nehme ich an).

Die Installation hat zwar funktioniert (X11 und Gnome), nur habe ich keinen blassen

Schimmer, wie ich Gnome auf Deutsch umstellen kann und wie ich Fritz!USB Stick

einrichten kann, um mit dem Ding über Fritz!Box WLAN ins Internet zu kommen. 

Ich bin auf die folgende Seite gestossen: http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tpt20/

und es sieht so aus, dass es schon mal bei jemandem funktioniert hat, leider schreibt

der Author der Seite nicht, was er alles gemacht hat.

Das Notebook ist nicht von mir und nicht für mich, ich wollte es für meinen Bruder einrichten, 

komme aber wegen dem LAN und WLAN nicht weiter.

Das Ziel war es Gnome (auf Deutsch, da er kein Englisch versteht) zu installieren und 

Internet über Fritz!USB Stick.

Kennt ihr eine Seite, auf der eine Stage 1 Installation auf einem T20 beschrieben ist?

Von mir aus auch eine Stage 3 Installation mit einer anschliessender Netzwerkeinrichtung.

Übrigens, Gentoo ist die einzige Distribution, die auf Anhieb funktioniert hat (OK, bis auf's Netzwerk).

Weder mit Fedora, noch Debian, Ubuntu oder Kubuntu bin ich über das Setup hinausgekommen.

Auch DesktopBSD hat, von CD gestartet, zunächst mal gut ausgesehen, nach der Installation

hängte sich die Kiste aber auf.

Die scheitern alle an der X11 Konfiguration (S3 Savage IX8 mit 8MB). Es ist schwierig was einzurichten, 

ohne ein funktionierendes Netzwerk.

Gruß,

semi

----------

## schachti

 *semi wrote:*   

> Sämtliche Hardware wird erkannt, nur nicht die Netzwerkkarte (Intel Ethernet Pro 100,
> 
> nehme ich an).

 

Hast Du im Kernel den Intel(R) PRO/100+ support aktiviert? Gib uns mal bitte die Ausgabe von lspci und von dmesg.

 *semi wrote:*   

> Die Installation hat zwar funktioniert (X11 und Gnome), nur habe ich keinen blassen
> 
> Schimmer, wie ich Gnome auf Deutsch umstellen kann

 

Diese Anleitung für die Lokalisierung von gentoo könnte dabei hilfreich sein: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml. Ich selbst nutze gnome nicht, meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass für die deutsche Lokalisierung das USE flag nls gesetzt und LANG korrekt gewählt sein muß.

----------

## toralf

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki ist auch ganz hilfreich

----------

## semi

Hallo,

danke für die bisherigen Antworten. 

Kernel habe ich nicht neu compiliert, da es von der LiveCD immer nur im Networkless-Modus installierbar zu sein schien.

Standard- oder Advanced-Installation stürzte ohne einen erkennbaren Grund ab, nachdem Portage-Tree von der CD kopiert 

wurde und eigentlich die Kernelkonfiguration folgen sollte. Klartext: Kernel von der Live-CD im Einsatz.

Hier die Ausgabe von lspci (kein Ethernet Controller dabei, wie z.B. hier: http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tpt20/lspci.html) 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems WinModem 56k (rev 01)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11) 
```

und noch dmesg (Sorry, das ist etwas lange Ausgabe gewesen)

```
...  gelöscht. Spielt hier keine Rolle, da doch keine Netzwerkkarte im Notebook drin
```

Gruß,

semiLast edited by semi on Sun Mar 02, 2008 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die Standardkonfigurationen der T20 Modelle hat meistens nur eine Modemkarte enthalten. Diese war austauschbar mit einer Combo-Karte von 3COM oder Intel. Poste doch mal bitte deine Model und Typennummer, dann kann ich dir genau sagen, ob du eine Ethernetkarte haben solltest oder nicht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## semi

Die Typnummer unten auf dem Gehäuse lautet: 2647 (ist ein T20)

Hinten sind zwei Anschlüsse. Telefon und LAN. Du meinst, der Netzwerkanschluss hinten könnte ein Fake sein?  :Shocked: 

Das würde einiges erklären. So gesehen hätte ich vermutlich mehr Erfolg mit einem Toaster als mit dem Notebook.  :Laughing: 

WLAN kommt sowieso noch dazu. Habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen für einen Gentoo-tauglichen PCMCIA-WLAN-Adapter?

OK, die Frage ist überflüssig. Hier gibt's 'ne Liste: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/Last edited by semi on Sun Mar 02, 2008 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

2647 ist die Modellnummer, den dreistelligen Code (aka Typ) bräuchte ich auch noch, um die genaueres sagen zu können. Der Anschluss hinten ist im gewissen Sinne eine Fake-Anschluss, aber nicht direkt. Wenn du ein Model ohne Kombikarte hast, ist der nutzlos. Mit Kombikarte kann der aktiviert werden.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## semi

Das ist die einzige Nummer, die da steht. Einfach nur Type 2647.

In BIOS wird das hier angezeigt: 

System-unit serial number: 264741G55602N2 (vermutlich meinst du die drei)

System board serial number: K106R133A8A

Ich habe das neueste verfügbare BIOS draufgespielt (Version 1.22 IYET61WW),

da das alte noch auf die Hibernate-Partition und Dateien angewiesen war und 

das Ding nicht starten wollte, nachdem ich die Festplatte neu partitioniert und 

formatiert habe.

PS: Da fällt mir noch was auf. In BIOS steht unter

MAC Address (Internal LAN): Not Applicable

Sieht so aus, das da nur Luft drin ist, keine LAN-Karte. Aufschrauben kann ich es

gerade nicht, da ich hier nur ehmm.. einen Vorschlaghammer zur Hand habe.   :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Tja, bei dem Modell hast du wirklcih Pech gehabt. Da ist kein LAN drin. Siehe: Lenovo Support.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## semi

OK, hab ne MA401 aufgetrieben (PCMCIA WLAN) . Hat den Orinoco-Chipsatz und wird einwandfrei erkannt 

und kann (leider nur mit WEP) verwendet werden. Die Live-CD mit: gentoo dopcmcia gebootet und WLAN

mit net-setup und dhcp eingerichtet. Läuft einwandfrei.

Die Installation ist eber gescheitert. Networkless Installation ist die einzige, die funktioniert hat, allerdings 

ist sie ohne PCMCIA Unterstützung, ohne pcmcia-utils, kein net-setup, kein dhcp, rein gar nichts, womit man 

WLAN einrichten könnte. 

Standardinstallation lädt alles von den Mirror-Seiten (scheitert nicht an der Internetverbindung), bricht aber 

(nach gut drei Stunden  :Rolling Eyes: ) ab. Keine Erklärung warum. Die Logdatei in /tmp/install...., in der man nachschauen 

soll, existiert nicht.

OK, also das ganze von Hand installiert (wie hier beschrieben: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml)

Das neu installierte System gebootet (Punkt 2.30) und dann knallt es beim "mounten", warum weiss ich nicht. 

Es wird eine "Dies oder das oder noch etwas anderes..." Fehlermeldung wegen udev ausgegeben, mit der ich

nichts anfangen kann.

```
* Mounting proc at /proc ... [OK]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ... [OK]

* Mounting /dev for udev    [oops]

* The "mount" command failed with error

wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock on udev, missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue
```

dmesg | tail gibt nicht aus, was nach Fehlern aussehen würde.

Die Root-Partition wird readonly gemounted und man kann rein gar nichts machen.

Es gibt keine Fehler in fstab (zumindest kann ich keine erkennen)

```
/dev/hda1  /boot      ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3  /          ext3 noauto    0 1

/dev/hda2  none       swap sw        0 0

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0
```

Woran kann es liegen bzw. wie kann ich den Kernel von der Live-CD nehmen, PCMCIA Unterstützung

zusätzlich dazu installieren/einrichten und daraus einen Kernel compilieren?

PS: 

Es scheint ähnliches Problem zu sein, wie das hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675509.html

allerdings ist bei mir die Option CONFIG_TMPFS=y in der Kernel-Konfiguration enthalten.

Gruß,

semi

----------

## musv

 *semi wrote:*   

> OK, also das ganze von Hand installiert (wie hier beschrieben: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml)

 

Damit hast du den ersten richtigen Schritt bei der Installation gemacht. Wundert mich, daß das Thema noch niemand in diesem Thread aufgegriffen hat. Such einfach mal im Forum nach "Installer", um zu verstehen, warum.

 *semi wrote:*   

> Woran kann es liegen bzw. wie kann ich den Kernel von der Live-CD nehmen, PCMCIA Unterstützung
> 
> zusätzlich dazu installieren/einrichten und daraus einen Kernel compilieren?

 

LiveCD booten, dann 

```
cat /proc/config.gz > .config
```

Die .config kopierst du dann in das Kernelverzeichnis Deines installierten Kernels im System. Dann:

```
make menuconfig
```

.

Und schon hast du die Live-CD-Config als Basis Deines neuen Kernels. Inwieweit das jetzt sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht, da in diese Configs eigentlich alles reingepackt wird, was geht, da die CD ja überall laufen muß oder wenigstens sollte.

----------

